# Ryan Bowen resigns with Rockets



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Just reported on FOX, it's a 2 year deal with no financial details yet. 

What about Barry and Deke?:no:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow what an awesome resign. I mean that guy hustles all over the court and I heard he really pushes T Mac in practice. So this resign could have something to do with that.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright the Germanator returns! 

Grandpa Deke has gots to come back....


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

you guys gotta bring mount mutumbo back!!! hes still got a few more fingerwaves left in him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Why?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

This guy is such a liability, i can't believe you guys don't see that.. I mean the Rockets are really doing a bad job of surrounding Yao and T-Mac.. You need shooters and people who will defend at the point guard position and can feed the post.. Bowen in the Mavs series was probably the largest offensive liability of have seen in a long long time.. they doubled off him the whole friggin game and were able to trap and cause the rockets to get very late in the shot clock, simply because he can't hit a jump shot outside 10 feet consistently.. Outside T-mac, Yao, and Jon Barry (When he is hitting his shots) there was no one really that could score with consistency in an offensive setting.. sure you guys had Mike james going one on one, but that is so hit or miss, and won't win in the playoffs.. Ryan Bowen is a good situational defender on a team that needs a sf/pf to be guarded (as the 9th-10th man) but anything outside that is really asking too much..


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think this is worth it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

"F" BOMB, "F" BOMB, "F" BOMB!!! I like the hyperactive spaz but, come on! I guess this means no Ruben Patterson.

We better resign Deke and JB. What ever happen to Scotty the Body???


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Its 2 years. He is a good hustle guy and obviously JVG wants him. Every team needs a guy who will aimlessly throw his body around the arena for that extra rebound, or loose ball, even if he flies out of bounds and slams right into the scorers table or the back of the goal.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

If we have Juwan, Stro, AND Bowen just to guard Dirk and make him work for 20 minutes, with Stro and Juwan on offense and rebounding both a different type of player too.....


I really believe the Rockets will own Dallas.

I don't understand how ANY Rocket fan would not want Bowen re-signed?

Simple fact is he can hold Dirk to around 40 percent shooting for about 20 minutes a game in the playoffs, that is the difference between us beating the Mavs and not beating them.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> If we have Juwan, Stro, AND Bowen just to guard Dirk and make him work for 20 minutes, with Stro and Juwan on offense and rebounding both a different type of player too.....
> 
> 
> I really believe the Rockets will own Dallas.
> ...


Come on.... it was just for fun then, we all know Bowen didn't do crap on Dirk.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Come on.... it was just for fun then, we all know Bowen didn't do crap on Dirk.


says who?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

He frustrated Dirk a little. Held him below his season average. It seemed like the series turned when Van Horn went down. But that is unrelated.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Come on.... it was just for fun then, we all know Bowen didn't do crap on Dirk.


Hey we don't need Bowen coming in for instant offense. This guy that *Did* obviously frustrate Dirk during the playoffs and was pointed out by the game commentators remarking on Dirk's low field goal percentage in the match up. Yes, a liability on the offensive can be forgiven if he provides that defensive agressiveness which can many times act as a catalyst to a great team attitude. His time will be limited to being that defensive specialist just to be brought in to pick up the defensive tempo. He gives that 110% and plays with more heart than the entire Dallas team.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Bowen did MUCH better at guarding Dirk than Marion.

FACT is with T-Mac, Bowen, AND Juwan, AND Stro.....


That's a nightmare matchup for Van Horn and Dirk.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

from http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3298688


> The Rockets signed Bowen, 29, to a two-year, $1.83 million contract, with Bowen holding an option for the second season, and will begin contract talks with Jon Barry and Dikembe Mutombo next week.


----------

